

Ubuntu to consider replacing Firefox with Chromium - microwise
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM3Mjk

======
Yaa101
Canonical seems to distance itself from anything that looks like GPL and
similar licences, it would not surprise me if in a few years they want to
change Ubuntu into a propritary OS.

------
eip
Last time I checked there wasn't any NoScript equivalent for Chromium and by
design there can't be.

